
Design Float: A digg/reddit for design articles - danw
http://www.designfloat.com/
======
bmaier
I'm constantly amazed by how incremental people are in creating webapps. The
long tail is an interesting concept but why is the digg/reddit concept for a
specific niche being so thoroughly flogged to death? Is each site really
grabbing big enough traffic numbers to make it a worthwhile pursuit?

How can we break ourselves of the herd and copy+features methods of problem
solving?

~~~
vlad
I don't think this was supposed to be a feat of engineering. They're trying to
create a site for a specific niche, seemingly targetting 25 to 45 year old
design professionals. This is a bit like asking why are there so many
vBulletin forums out there.

~~~
bmaier
and I think either one is a valid question. what I meant was I wish there was
at least some differentiation between stuff not just simple rehashing for
different audiences, oh well.

~~~
vlad
I think there is new stuff; like you, I don't know why this one was submitted
since it's just a pligg script.

~~~
danw
I didnt submit it as a startup, more as a resource for learning about design

------
vlad
That's not really a startup as much as a 'user' -- they use
<http://www.pligg.com> to power the site.

